# How to remove "wood grain" from All-glass tank trim?



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Just got myself a free tank . Unfortunately it has that fake brown wood trim all around, which I don't particularly care for. I'd like to somehow buff off or strip off the "wood grain" paint and just expose the underlying black plastic.

Is this possible? Has anyone ever done this before?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I'd start by scuffing it with a flat block and 400 grit sandpaper, then paint it with Krylon Fusion. Make sure you mask the glass well. Use many light coats rather than one heavy coat


----------



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks!  Never noticed that paint before, looks perfect if I were to paint. I wonder if there's a way to do it without painting though?


----------



## Kenneth (May 22, 2006)

The wood grain trim on the tank is brown all the way through. If you want it black you will have to paint the trim.


----------



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Really? On my tank it's black on all the unexposed surfaces....


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

Before you start scratching etc., try heating with a hair dryer. This is likely to work as it will work to take decals off cars. Such as the dealer identity decal that gets stuck on the back of vehicles. If the hair dryer doesn't work try a heat gun but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, be very careful as these things get pretty hot and may well damage the underlying plastic.
Vic


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I just did this on a tank. The woodgrain reacts with Fusion paint and wrinkles. You have to make sure that all of the woodgrain is gone down to the base plastic. I sanded mine and still had bad spots. As it is not a show tank I left the plastic a little imperfect. No guarantees that the material on your tank will react the same way but test it in a small inconspicuous spot.

Brian

P.S. to try without painting try some Lacquer thinner. but it may harm the plastic also.


----------



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Hair dryer... hadn't occurred to me. Thanks!

bpimm - I knew someone here must have done this already! Thanks for the info, that is really good to know.

Thanks all!


----------

